
Windows 7 new processor patch - glax
https://github.com/zeffy/kb4012218-19
======
mattbillenstein
Windows 7 is going to be 8 years old this year -- while this does seem like a
dark upgrade pattern, maybe they're just trying to avoid another ie6?

